# Was Glaurung Telepathic?



## krash8765 (Apr 12, 2003)

Im inferring this because when he looks in Neinor's eyes he suddenly knows who she is and of what family she is from so that must mean he is telepathic right?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 12, 2003)

Right. *wonders if he should have just PMed this person to say that since one word posts are evil* oh well.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 12, 2003)

No, Yay, that's not quite right. Glaurung had seen Niniel/Nienor before, remember? Even the Father of Dragons relies of looks to tell people apart. Though he had many skills involving the mind (hypnotics in particular) I doubt he could read people's thoughts or tell people's identities without looks to aid him.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 12, 2003)

You crazy. Why would you doubt that? How else would this Glaurung guy have been able to figure out all of that stuff? just because he's seen her before? Sounds like you're saying ---> "No, he wasn't psychic. He only knew everything about her because he had seen her once before." Which would meant that you think he was just showing psychic type abilities at a different time? oh well. No, he's definitely psychic. Messing with somebody's brain the way he did is some type of scary psychic type thing, too, right?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 13, 2003)

> Im inferring this because when he looks in Neinor's eyes he suddenly knows who she is and of what family she is from so that must mean he is telepathic right



Read the text again:



> "You lie!" said Nienor "The children of Hurin at least are not craven" we fear you not"
> Then Glaurung laughed for so was Hurin's daughter revealed to his malice.



So Glaurung finding out that Nienor was the daughter of Hurin's was due to her words, not his telepathic abilties.

BUT, Glaurung still managed to find out about Turin's life, by looking though his eyes, outside Nargothrond. So, I think he may have been telepathic.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 18, 2003)

....hmhmhm...........well I think he has some skills in reading others' thoughts.Let's remember that even Galadriel has such abilities.Probably these skill are typical for extremely wise and clever creatures.I dunno!But for example scientists believe that thelepathy is something absolutely possible,the question is how much everyon can use his brain potential.That's why I think that Galadriel and Glaurung and the others who "read" thoughts just use more percents of their brains.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Apr 20, 2003)

I've always thought of it as the Dragon Spell that is spoken of in the Hobbit. Bilbo remembers not to look into Smaug's eyes for fear of being held there and being laid bare to the dragon. I've always thought it was the same with Niniel except she DID look into Glaurung's eyes and did get laid bare.


----------



## roguefrog (Apr 24, 2003)

^Not a spell, but a spell-like ability.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 24, 2003)

> Pengolodh says that all minds (sáma, pl. sámar) are equal in status, though they differ in capacity and strength. A mind by its nature perceives another mind directly. But it cannot perceive more than the existence of another mind (as something other than itself, though of the same order) except by the will of both parties (Note 1). The degree of will, however, need not be the same in both parties. If we call one mind G (for guest or comer) and the other H (for host or receiver), then G must have full intention to inspect H or to inform it. But knowledge may be gained or imparted by G, even when H is not seeking or intending# to impart or to learn: the act of G will be effective, if H is simply "open" (láta; látie "openness"). This distinction, he says, is of the greatest importance.



This passage on mind reading is taken from 'Osanwe-Kwenta' Also see HoME 12; Myths Transformed for more info., such as why Manwe didn't realize Melkor was having evil thoughts etc.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Apr 24, 2003)

> Not a spell, but a spell-like ability.


 Aye! 

Except lots of people don't have HOME 12 (like me). So we can't "see" it. It'd have to be posted, and it might spark a nice discussion.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 24, 2003)

As was said earlier if you look into a Dragon's eyes you are kept under his power until the spell or better put 'shadow' falls from him, but it seems that there is always the ability for it to be rekindled like with Turin.


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Apr 25, 2003)

You may wish to remove that attachment, public distribution could be considered a copyright infringement. The Tolkien Estate tends to take such things seriously.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 27, 2003)

......bla,bla ,bla.....we do that with educational purposes.And how can they stop me downloading Tolkien's books from internet.!!!


----------

